# Only One Fly Pattern



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

So, I'm a minimalist. I only have clousers, deceivers, and shrimp patterns in my fly box. Some are dark colored and some are light colored.

This guy took it to the extreme:

http://vimeo.com/124725921

Could you do the same thing?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

ive caught more fish on a chartreuse popping bug than anything else so far, reds, specs, bass, and bream. if i had to i could use only the bug, i guess.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Clouser can catch anything! But I still like throwing crabs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mylar woven tube minnows..gold, with a green back.4"-6"...anything from kings to sails and tuna. 3"...spanish, reds, specks, triple tails, etc.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The guy who did that movie is actually a talented artist too. Check out Paul Puckett artwork.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sure said:


> ive caught more fish on a chartreuse popping bug than anything else so far, reds, specs, bass, and bream. if i had to i could use only the bug, i guess.


^^This hands down, I really don't fish anything else in freshwater....


----------

